# Crikey now we have KNOTS!!



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

My goodness JoJo is covered in knots. I have brushed and groomed my furbaby everyday since I've had him. That was until his neuter and he went 4days without being brushed :w00t: I thought he would of been too sore and upset at being brushed so I left him.........until today! OMG cant believe my little baby is full of knots so quickly. Is this normal??? I am wondering if the little vests I've put on him have helped to matt his hair so quickly? I feel really stupid like I should of known better to leave him but I honestly thought a few days would be ok. :smcry:

Its taken over 2 hrs of brushing and combing today to start getting them out. He was so good just sitting and allowing me to comb away :mellow:
He's asleep now and I will carry on tomorrow :eek2_gelb2: 

I've been using 'wampum' miracle grooming spray to help de-tangle him. Has any one else used wampum products? I've used their conditioner and their whitening shampoo (only once a month) and found them really nice leaving his coat lovely.

x x


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am taking a break from brushing MiMi...I didn't do a good job yesterday and she is a tangled mess. Some days I brush her in ten minutes, but if I just skip one day...sigh. I had better get back to work. No matter what you use, it comes down to brushing thoroughly every single day. Skip a day and it takes three times as long...gotta go.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The clothing really mats my girls  in particular with a long coat. I put Penny in pajamas last night because it was a bit cold overnight and in the morning it took me ages to get the mats out. Soooo it is either long coat or clothes. Not both. 

Don't know about Wampum, but I use Cowboy Magic for major detangling.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's why I have Tyler in a puppy cut. Used to want to tear my own hair out :smpullhair: getting out the knots especially after wearing clothes or harnesses. Now he's short in the body, long in the legs and brushing is a breeze and I can even skip a day or two. In fact I used to rarely get to combing after brushing but now I can put a comb through his whole coat. I just couldn't take putting him through all the torture. I used a detangling spray too.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i can't leave my dogs a day or i will find a knot ? so i can feel your pain .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mia and Leo are in puppy cuts, so I don't have any trouble with matting (although, I did prior to the puppy cuts)

With Ana, I will admit, I brush her 3x a day :blush:, she does enjoy it though. Thankfully. I was just floored that she was not matting. And then her hair was getting longer and longer, and oh so pretty, like her Mommie's. And yes, the harness wear can mat them . So for a couple of reasons, I did have Ana's hair cut down just a little shorter. One is so she can wear harness wear and another was because I know in the next couple of months she will be getting her spay operation.

My groomer did give me some sort of spray, in a clear bottle, boy I wish I knew what it was for matting, this was when Mia and Leo were matting with a longer coat and it does really work.

I was using it when Ana started to matt a little, and she didn't mind it, but I thought, this is crazy, I can just have her cut down a little shorter, instead of putting her through taking out the little matts she had. 

I will have to ask my groomer what the name of the spray it is, as it is in a clear bottle with no name.

If the matt is too close to the skin, sometimes that would happen with Mia and Leo , just my opinion, it's best to just let your groomer, get rid of them. But if they are just small matts, then this spray is really good, and I will find out the name of it from my groomer.

The only reason I brushed Ana 3x a day, as she is a puppy, and of course they love to play, so I would just brush her back to normal and of course give her wittle kisses on that wittle nose.

Don't feel bad, I think it's better to let the recoup from their operation, and not disturb them, so don't feel bad at all.

Ana is only 3.3 pds, so a full puppy cut, I was just too worried the full puppy cut would be too much for her. 

Here is a pic of Ana after I did have her cut down a bit. She can wear harness wear now, and her belly area, is cut down as well, ready for her spay. At first, I was so heartbroken to have her cutdown, as she really has her Mommy's beautiful hair, but then I had to do what was best for her. I may evenutally, get it cut down just a little shorter in the body area. But for now it's working really well.









And of course the little Ana nose in the air. It's not a diva thing, honest, it's a happy girl pose :wub:









I will try and find out the name of the spray my groomer gave me.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you, I think your little Ana is gorgeous in both long and short coat :thumbsup: She is a little cuttie! Loved her little dress up picture.

Well I've got most of the knots out which where close to the skin but loose enough to comb through but now he looks really puffy like his coat has doubled in thickness :blink: I will just have to wait until next week when I can bath and condition him. I will keep brushing him in the mean time so he stays matt free.

It would be great if you could find out the name for me but not sure if I can get it here in England. I could always order on line though :blink: 

x x


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Brenda ....OMG grooming spray by plush paws is brill. www.plushpuppyusa.com 
or try deluted aussie conditioner 1 part to 10parts warm water .


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I have some 'Ausie' conditioner I will try that definitively, I will let you know how I get on. His coat has doubled in size ha ha he looks so puffy due to all the split ends in his coat now  My daughter has been a 'God send' she has helped with the grooming frenzy  At least he is more comfortable now he kept on licking the knots that had formed x x


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

That's the worst Brenda! It take a lot of time and patience to get all those little knots out!

I tired for the longest to keep Bella's hair long, but she had a mind of her own. She hates being bathed and brushed. 

Any suggestions on how I can get Enzo to not fight me on it? I'd love to try growing his hair out as I was unsuccesful with Bella.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Amanda, I knew, like yourself and everyone else on here, when I got JoJo that one of the most challenging and committed part of me having a maltese was the grooming and I thought I really have to get it correct right, from the beginning and even though at first he didn't like it I just continued knowing it had to be done. 

But I also wanted to make the daily routine as stress free and pleasurable as possible, so, I got in touch with a breeder I thought looked really professional and cared for the breed, rather than the fact I was buying from her and she gave me great advice. I was advised on the type of brush and combs I needed which where the 'madan' and also shampoos and conditioners for JoJo. The brush and combs I use are (I think) perfect and don't pull or scratch him, which in turn has allowed me to groom him without any bother  

I am forever grateful for the advice. I know a lot of people on this site use the 'madan' brush too. This has been my experience and I do think its down to the fluff and their genetic make-up too. I have been fortunate that he doesn't mind the grooming. I would love another fluff in the future :w00t: I just hope they will be able to tolerate the grooming also :biggrin: It maybe the case that your new baby like it :thumbsup: x x


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I was just reading another thread about hairtrition shampoos so I think I may try that. I currently have been using johnson and johnson baby shampoo and a petsmart detangling rinse. The brush I have is also from Petsmart. I had originally purchased a pin brush and one of the groomers there advised me to get a slicker brush, which can't be comfortable on her. Which Madan brush should I get?


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Its called the 'madan' pin brush, it has 11 rows of 22mm pins. I think they are all the same just different colours I may be wrong though. I have the purple one and its really nice to use. Good luck in finding one that works well on your baby x x


----------

